# Ein Button-Klick zwei Seiten in verschiedenen frames öffnen--- wie geht das?



## Fenriswolf (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Ich hab da ein kleines Problem:
Ich hab ein Frameset mit top-,left, und mainframe.
Meine Frage nun: Wenn ich im Topframe einen von mir erstellten button drücke, so möchte ich das im mainframe eine Seite erscheint und gleichzeitig im leftframe ebenfalls eine Seite erscheint. Bis jetzt ist es mir mittels Dreamweaver nur möglich einen Frame zu befüllen. 

Für jede kleine Hilfe oder Codeschnipsel oder eine Seite wo dies beschrieben steht wäre ich echt total Dankbar1
mfg  Der Wolf


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2004)

Zunächst sollte man immer bei google oder SelfHTML schauen 

Viel Spaß damit 
ALF


----------



## mingelburns (9. Januar 2004)

Schau mal hier, sollte dein Problem lösen:

http://www.exine.de/clientseitig/js_work_frames.htm

MfG
mingelburns


----------



## Fabian H (9. Januar 2004)

Und gleich noch ein Link (übrigens aus den Webmaster-FAQ, kann nicht scha- 
den, da mal einen Blcik reinzuwerfen )
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129992.html


----------

